# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Kafeja e Mengjesit

## A.I

Nese ka dicka qe nuk mund te shmanget ne mengjes eshte kafeja! Ne nje fare menyre cdo gje qe ndalet para se te rifilloje ai kaos i dites qe ndjek! Disa ulen dhe e pine me nge, disa ne kembe, me nje fryme te vetme! Disa e perdorin per nje muhabet te shpejte me "shoket e shoqet e perditshem te kafese"! 
Si e pini kafene e mengjesit dhe cfare mendoni ne ato momente?

----------

luljeta luli (25-09-2015)

----------


## teta

hah
kafen e mengjesit e pi me koleget nga kabinetit,eshte tipik kafe femrore,nje rikapitullim i thash e thuesheve te dites se djeshme. :ngerdheshje: 
turke me pak e preferuara e ime.

uuu prit ishit edhe ndonjeri-a nga ju  kur kishit noj postim shum interesant si personazh aty
eshte edhe ajo ne pushim  buke  ect ..ama kjo eshte me argetuesja

----------


## mia@

Une pa kafe se filloj dot e se mbaroj dot diten. Kafja me qeteson shume dhe me jep energji per diten ne vazhdim. Espresso pi zakonisht. Vetem ne pune ndonje amerikane. Tutke e kam rralluar. S'me shijon me si me pare.  S'do ishte keq te kisha nje kafe tani.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Prudence

Tek kafja e punes.ne kembe.jemi gjithmone 7 ne tavoline.une marr gjithm makiato te shkurter, meqe seshte sh cilesore kafja qe perdoret aty.8.30-9.15.
Ka raste pi ndonje te dyte ne drek vetem me kolegen e zyres.

Nje me mjafton. Dy kur dal mbasdite(ndodh rralle) e mezi me Ze gjumi naten.

----------


## B@Ne

Ahhh , kjo kafe...se di se çar do behej pa te nese nuk ekzistonte...lol
E nis diten dhe e mbaroj me kafe ....mund ta pij ne çdo ore pa prb. Ne mengjes e pij ne shtepi ndonjeher e nxituar nje gllenke duke u veshur apo duke ndihmuar çunat ..
ne dreke e pij ne pune pas drekes , me koleget e shumta her dhe ne darke ne shtepi pas darkes.
Ne fundjave mund te pij dhe rreth ores 16:30/17:00 . 
 mu be ves i "keq" pas lindjes se çunit dyte ..per çudi dhe ai kur merr eren e kafes e pelqen dhe ndonjeher fut 
nai gisht dhe e lepin me qef , lool vaj halli kur te rritet, do bahet kafexhi si mami vet, haha  :ngerdheshje: 




> Si e pini kafene e mengjesit dhe cfare mendoni ne ato momente?


Ne mengjes nuk kam kohe te mendoj , lol me jep kenaqesi dhe kaq ne dreke dhe ne darke me relax /qetesim  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

spara pi kafe.

----------


## Arvima

> spara pi kafe.


Ti je dhe goxha plak  :ngerdheshje:  Plaku rri kembekryq , llullen ne goje dhe pi kafe

----------


## Plaku me kostum

jo jo se duhani dhe kafeja e tepruar te bejne dem  :perqeshje:

----------


## Marya

> Si e pini kafene e mengjesit dhe cfare mendoni ne ato momente?


E pi shpejt e shpejt dhe mendoj te beje edhe nje te dyte se ajo e para mbaroi shpejt :shkelje syri:

----------


## A.I

Duhet nje nga ato kafet amerikane qe nuk marojn asiher  :ngerdheshje: 

Nje nder arsyet qe me bejne te cohem ne mengjes per te shkuar ne pune eshte pikerisht ideja qe sapo te mberrij, para se te filloj, do pi nje kafe! Mire qe tani i kam rralluar disi sepse ne sezon provimesh behesha per ta marre ne rruge intravenoze  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Arvima

Une kafen e mengjesit e pij ne mengjes zakonisht  :ngerdheshje:  , nga ora 11 ose 12  :ngerdheshje:  Pastaj bej ca bej .... e pi dhe ndonje nga pasditja .... sidomos kur ma bejne gati me shijon shume :P Po piva frape , nje pi per gjithe diten .... se perndryshe ngelem ne ajer tere kohen e mezi zbres ne toke  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Duhet nje nga ato kafet amerikane qe nuk marojn asiher 
> 
> Nje nder arsyet qe me bejne te cohem ne mengjes per te shkuar ne pune eshte pikerisht ideja qe sapo te mberrij, para se te filloj, do pi nje kafe! Mire qe tani i kam rralluar disi sepse ne sezon provimesh behesha per ta marre ne rruge intravenoze


Nuk mbarojne? Po e pive si ekspreso ose si turke nuk mbsron ajo. Lol

une kafen amerikane e pija ne dy menyra ose te vaket ose te ftohte dhe ne nje gote te madhe. Dhe e pija shpejt me pipth lol


kafe, qumesht dhe kahlua per shije me te mire. Dy te tilla pija me kahlua
Ose me raste kahlua vetem me qumesht lol

----------


## inez

> Nje nder arsyet qe me bejne te cohem ne mengjes per te shkuar ne pune eshte pikerisht ideja qe sapo te mberrij, para se te filloj, do pi nje kafe! Mire qe tani i kam rralluar disi sepse *ne sezon provimesh behesha per ta marre ne rruge intravenoze*


lol kete shprehje kam pas edhe une gjate sezonit, i thosha shoqeve, nuk me ben efekt me kafja, e dua i.vene... Me paske lexu mendjen  :buzeqeshje: 



> Si e pini kafene e mengjesit dhe cfare mendoni ne ato momente?


zakonisht e pi macchiato por ka dite kur jam shum pergjumesh e marr kafe ekspres, me trecerek bustine sheqer. Turkja sme pelqen, ndonjehere nga halli kur skam alternative tjeter. Mendimet pastaj jane ne varesi te humorit, kohes dhe rrethanave. Ca kohe preferoja ta pija vetem, ka kohe te tjera qe e kam tnevojshme prezencen e dikujt. Gjths pavareisht luhatjeve te sfondit, protagonistja kryesor eshte po ajo: kafeja !

----------


## mia@

Kurse per mua dhe shoqet e dhomes momenti me i preferuar gjate sezoneve ishte  koha e kafese. Sa na shijonte! Sidomos ajo e mesnates.  :ngerdheshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## A.I

> lol kete shprehje kam pas edhe une gjate sezonit, i thosha shoqeve, nuk me ben efekt me kafja, e dua i.vene... Me paske lexu mendjen


 :ngerdheshje: 
Kam pase vetem nje problem ama...duke qene se ishim nje grup qe lexonte ne biblioteke...dhe te gjithe nuk vinin ne te njejtin orar...  :ngerdheshje:  kur vinin te tjeret, gjoja e pare qe thonin "hajd se te jap nje kafe tek makinetat"...nuk i thoje dot jo ! perfundoje qe 2 oret e para kalonin afer makinetave te kafeve duke kerku kacidhe! Ne fund ja gjetem sepse bleme ca celesa qe mbusheshin nje here e mire dhe i perdorje tek makinetat!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## inez

> Kam pase vetem nje problem ama...duke qene se ishim nje grup qe lexonte ne biblioteke...dhe te gjithe nuk vinin ne te njejtin orar...  kur vinin te tjeret, gjoja e pare qe thonin "hajd se te jap nje kafe tek makinetat"...nuk i thoje dot jo ! perfundoje qe 2 oret e para kalonin afer makinetave te kafeve duke kerku kacidhe!* Ne fund ja gjetem sepse bleme ca celesa qe mbusheshin nje here e mire dhe i perdorje tek makinetat!*


hahaha e kam akoma nje celes te tille. Por ajo makineta qe kishim ne fakultet qe funksiononte me celes, u hoq, dhe me kane ngelur ende para brenda  :ngerdheshje: . Me erdhi shum inat kur e hoqen se sa e kisha mbushur celesin lol. Gocat qeshnin me mua e per gati 2 jave me paguanin kafen qe te me hiqnin 'traumen' e celesit   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ATMAN

(kur erdhem ketu ne it me rastin e fillimit te krizes ne 2008) 

ne fillim e pinim kafene moka ne shtepi per te kursyer ,por nuk na bente efektin e duhur kafeina nuk na jepte efektin qe deshironim ne ne familje 

atehere u detyrova te blija nje ekspres 100 euro te nje marke shume te mire taljone , por edhe kjo nuk bente kafene ashtu sic e deshironim ne ne familje 

atehere blejme neskafe dhe kjo vetem na ben derman duke qene se te gjitheve neve familje na jep dozen e deshiruar te kafeines dhe na e mban syrin e hapur kur deshirojme sidomos ne mengjes kur zgjohemi 

ne raste te tjera emergjente pijme kafe ekspres neper bar kafe  dhe pirja e kafese jashte shtepise justifikohet vetem ne raste te rralla per arsye qe dihen tashme jemi zyrtarisht ne krize ekonomike dhe eurot nuk gjendet lehte

----------


## A.I

> hahaha e kam akoma nje celes te tille. Por ajo makineta qe kishim ne fakultet qe funksiononte me celes, u hoq, dhe me kane ngelur ende para brenda . Me erdhi shum inat kur e hoqen se sa e kisha mbushur celesin lol. Gocat qeshnin me mua e per gati 2 jave me paguanin kafen qe te me hiqnin 'traumen' e celesit




 :ngerdheshje:  Nje celes ngjyre te verdhe! Edhe mua me kane ngel leke brenda ne celes. Duhet me kalu nje dite andej nga makinetat e shtepise se studentit afer universitetit per me i harxhu ato leke  :perqeshje:  Celesi na shpetoi si ne edhe makineten vete (qe u nderrua disa here per thyerje me dhune) sepse kishte raste qe merrte leket dhe nuk jepte kafe...ok kur merrte pak cent por imagjino ca behej kur futeshin 3-4 euro per me qeras te gjithe  :ngerdheshje:  Me ardhjen e celesave u ul dhuna!

----------


## Serioze

Heyyy,e keni pire dmth kafen e mengjezit ju?Si jeni? Mire?

Une kafen e mengjezit e pi me kunatat dhe vjerren bashke  :buzeqeshje: .
Eshte kenaqesi shume.Bejm nje dore muhabet,pak thashetheme  :perqeshje:  .

Kalofshi bukur te gjithe  :buzeqeshje: 

Neser mund te vij, te pij nje kafe me ju,kush te jete ne linj.

----------


## broken_smile

rralle here pi kafe. jam adhuruese e cajit  :buzeqeshje:  ndersa ne sezon provimesh dua patjeter te fle min 6-7 ore naten, as kafja as caji e asgje tjeter nuk me ben derman pervec gjumit. perndryshe truri im nuk funksionon  :ngerdheshje:

----------

